# Hello! I'm getting a new kitty soon



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm new here and am glad to have found this forum. I'm from Southern California. I wanted to share a link to a picture of the kitty that I am going to be adopting. His name is RollsRoyce and he's been through quite a lot. I'm adopting him through Purebreds Plus Cat Rescue in Northern California. I won't be getting him for a few more weeks because he has skin problems from severe matting.

This is a really shocking picture, but I am sure that if you read RollsRoyce's story, you will be able to see the beauty in this poor cat.
I can't wait to get him and give him the love and the home he's never had. 

Here is the link to Roll's story and his picture. Get our your hankies and kleenex:

http://www.purebredsplus.org/available/bio/rolls.html


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG! The poor thing! You have such a big heart, I know it's big because you are letting this cute guy into it! He is so lucky to have you. What a horrible story, but now his life will be grand. He deserves this and I know he will love you with all of his heart!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

What a precious boy. He's been through so much! It says so much about them when they've been through so much, yet they're still so lovely and patient... He's lucky to have found you


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks so much for your kind responses.

He is pretty pitiful looking right now, but I am going to make him into the beautiful "show" cat that he always has been and never got the chance to blossom into. (Of course, I would never try to show him!) So what if he ends up with a few bald spots after all the neglect? He'll think he's gorgeous and that's all that counts. 

He's supposed to look like this:

http://www.cfainc.org/breeds/profiles/a ... ilver.html

I firmly believe that cats have big egos and they know when they are not looking their best and it bothers them. I have a young Persian male and he is quite cocky after he's been brushed. He hates his twice daily face washings, though. haha! He acts like the last rose of summer and goes off into a corner to re-wash it himself because it hurts his dignity.  But it has to be done because of their overly teary eyes.

I just found out that Rolls likes being held, yay! That goes a long way toward the bonding process. He's missing one tooth and needs a little dental work. My vet said the first thing that needs to be done is blood work to see what's going on inside so we can head off anything we can't see from the outside. I agree with him on that point.


----------



## meebo (Mar 9, 2008)

You're kind hearted man... how old is he ??? what a poor cat..how is he now ??


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

He's 13 years old. And right now he is in a foster home. His foster mom told me that he is being comfortably caged to keep him away from the other cats due to fungus that is contagious to the other cats in the house. 

He was kept in a cage in a garage his whole life, covered with tarps so right now he is loving the activity of people and other kitties going on around him in the family room where he is now. He is not isolated any longer and she says he likes to be held. His skin condition is the only thing keeping him there right now and in a few weeks he can come home with me. 

Since I have another Persian here, we agreed it is best to let him heal completely so there is no danger of infecting my other cat. 

I am dying to get him here and take care of him. He needs love so bad.


----------



## meebo (Mar 9, 2008)

Hope you enjoy with your new cat..


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you Meebo. You kitty is soooo adorable. I can tell that one is spoiled completely rotten.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

It really bothers me that he was kept in a cage in a garage his whole life  So glad he's getting a second chance at life with you. I'm certain he'll really appreciate his new home! Keep us updated on his progress


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Poor Rolls. How lucky is he that he found you to give him a home to retire in. I hope he brings you years of joy.


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

One of the ladies at the rescue said they took a whole batch of cats out of that place. I don't know for sure how many. Some are not even on their site yet. Rolls Royce was a breeder. They'd use him up and then stick him back in the cage. He just got neutered a couple of weeks ago. 

She said that is the norm for this type of breeder to get this treatment in a "bad" cattery. The females are treated a little better when they are pregnant and nursing, but the males are usually the worst neglected ones. 

I try not to be angry, but it does make me feel sick that someone could just stick an animal away like that. Rolls is real skinny too, so they are working hard on getting some weight on him. He's enjoying his food a lot. 

Poor poor boy! My heart breaks everytime I think about that, it's like he was in a concentration camp all his life and used to make them money. 

Cats that have been caged for a long time have to get muscle tone back and basically learn to walk all over again.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is such a sad story. I am happy to hear your adopting this wonderful older cat & giving it a loving home. I love when the article wrote "He doesn't smell anymore either. We're very happy that he doesn't smell." Hehe I bet! :lol:


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

I got a kick out of that too, kitkat, I'm sure he reeked. 

He is probably feeling really good right now, all clean with a full tummy and someone to give him an ear scratch each day and talk to him and a clean litterbox to boot. 

I wish he was ready to come home. I feel like every minute he's not here is a minute too long due to his age. Though you never know, these cats can live to be 20 plus these days. I hope that is the case, Rolls deserves some time to enjoy his life.


----------



## buzby (Feb 28, 2008)

It sounds to me that this is now one lucky cat to be coming to live with you.

It makes me so angry to hear about back yard breeders that are just in it for the money.

this little chap is a lucky one indeed

cant wait to see the pics. Can we have a pic of the one you have now?


----------



## Penny1 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a sweetheart! Poor little guy, so glad you're adopting him! He really deserves it, make sure to post pictures when he arrives home! :wink: 
He's a little survivor!


----------



## Garfeild (Mar 23, 2008)

yes poor kitty


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

*Here's pics of my current cat*






























This guy is so spoiled rotten it's not even funny. He's mean sometimes too.  He loves being out on the balcony and sleeping in the chairs out there. I have to go get him each night and bring him inside.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He sounds like a very special boy - to be so neglected and abused but still have a sweet personality. If only cats could talk and he could tell you how different he feels now and after you get him! I wish the both of you many happy, cuddly years togeather.


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

Here are new pictures of Rolls Royce now that he has been under the care of rescue for a few months. 

What a difference! 





























Now, doesn't he look a lot more like a cat than before? LOL! I'm sure he is feeling much, much better,too.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Poos little Rolls, I am so glad that he was rescude from that awful situation. It is fantastic to see him looking so much better. Does he still have the skin problem? Is he still with the foster carers?
Can't wait to hear the next episode in this story. 

seashell


----------



## Aries (Apr 25, 2008)

bless you for taking in that poor kitty <3 good luck and i hope you two have lots of fun ^__^


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

Rolls is still being treated for skin problems in rescue. But he's just about ready to go. I have this other Persian kitten and the rescue people understand that, so they are keeping him some extra time to make sure he isn't contagious to my other baby. Also, it is almost 600 miles away, where he is being fostered, so that is presenting some challenges in getting him to me as well.

I too hope Rolls has a good many years ahead of him, I'm going to make sure they are the best ones of his life, he certainly deserves a break and some true love. 

It's almost like waiting for a new baby to come home.


----------

